
Windows Phone 7 in the browser - ot
http://m.microsoft.com/windowsphone/en-us/demo/index.html#home
======
hexagonc
As long as you follow the prompts, the demo works reasonably well on HTC EVO
4G with Dolphin browser. In fact, it looks like a native (Windows Phone) app
if you don't show the menu. Make sure you set user agent to "Android" and
don't venture too far off the beaten path. Otherwise, the screen can become
unresponsive although I've never had to force close the browser. Speaks well
for the possibilities of HTML 5 and Windows Phone 7.

------
rbanffy
Caution. Tried it on a Nook Color and got stuck, without access to browser
controls. Didn't work (error message) on iOS 3 and got a blank screen on
WebOS. Also seems to favor 320x480 screens (used the top-left of the screen
only, both on the Nook and on the iPad). YMMV

~~~
ot
Thanks, I tried it on Chrome and on an iPhone 4S, and it is strikingly
faithful to the WP7 interface.

I wonder how much work it took to reimplement so many UI controls in
HTML5+Javascript. It is really well done.

EDIT: The meta description says "Demo Windows Phone right from your iPhone or
Android device – no app required"

~~~
wildbunny
Font rendering was pretty horrible in chrome

~~~
ot
Font rendering is very nice for me (Chrome 15, OSX Lion).

What are you using?

------
dchest
Why is that desktop browsers don't support tap events with mouse, while mobile
browsers simulate "onclick"?

------
sathyabhat
Doesn't work under Firefox 8.0 though. Says browser's unsupported.

~~~
ot
I think it's meant for mobile users (the domain is m.microsoft.com).

Probably it is optimized for iOS and Android.

------
tommyd
Heh, reminds me of the old Windows 95 demo disks that used to be given out
with magazines which gave a pretty convincing, interactive demo of Win95.
Neat, works incredibly well!

